# TICA owner transfer time scale



## Lolanme (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, i bought a Stud boy that was TICA registered. Im Registered with the GCCF as are all my cats, and i have been for 16yrs, but he was what i was looking for in type, health tests etc..so thought i would just import him over to the GCCF once iv transferred ownership with the TICA.
It has been two weeks since i e-mailed the transfer over with paypal payment, and have heard nothing, no "tickets" have been answered although still open, no conformation that they have recieved it, but payment has been taken. 

The GCCF takes only a few days, and confirms instantly, cant understand why everyone thinks Tica is so good, as there so hard to contact .

Is this the normal time scale for transfer? When should i expect it? Thanks


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

TICA takes an absolute age. They had a major flood in their office last year which caused a huge back up and it takes them months to do anything. If you need to get a wriggle on, you need to pay a $10 rush fee and it'll be a matter of days


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

A rush fee?!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yep. The joys of consumerism in America


----------



## Lolanme (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, im not really in a terrible rush. Its just i would like to get him transfered over to the GCCF so i can start to use him, but iv just found out that the GCCF will accept a proof of purchase contract instead of a ownership certificate so all is well and i can start the process, although i will double check with them tomorrow.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Lolanme said:


> Thanks for your reply, im not really in a terrible rush. Its just i would like to get him transfered over to the GCCF so i can start to use him, but iv just found out that the GCCF will accept a proof of purchase contract instead of a ownership certificate so all is well and i can start the process, although i will double check with them tomorrow.


You can't transfer him into GCCF without a copy of the pedigree sent to them with the cat in your name. A friend of mine was waiting 3 months for the pedigree, she paid the rush fee and it was there within 3 days. You will be waiting a long time if you don't pay


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> You can't transfer him into GCCF without a copy of the pedigree sent to them with the cat in your name.


Incorrect. So long as the pedigree is a certified one your name doesn't need to be on it if you have acceptable proof of purchase, such as a transfer certificate etc. I registered all my imported cats with GCCF without first transferring them to my name with the original registry.

@Lolanme make sure you fill in the GCCF import for and get a COE done. If you haven't still got the TICA transfer of ownership form ask the breeder to do another for you. Ensure you have a TICA certified pedigree for your boy, of the appropriate number of generations (I think it's at least three), not just a breeders written pedigree. 
TICA can take ages sometimes, not helped by the problems they suffered last year. It's a massive organisation being run by a small bunch of people.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Incorrect. So long as the pedigree is a certified one your name doesn't need to be on it if you have acceptable proof of purchase, such as a transfer certificate etc. I registered all my imported cats with GCCF without first transferring them to my name with the original registry.
> 
> @Lolanme make sure you fill in the GCCF import for and get a COE done. If you haven't still got the TICA transfer of ownership form ask the breeder to do another for you. Ensure you have a TICA certified pedigree for your boy, of the appropriate number of generations (I think it's at least three), not just a breeders written pedigree.
> TICA can take ages sometimes, not helped by the problems they suffered last year. It's a massive organisation being run by a small bunch of people.


Think the number of generations depends on the GCCF registration policy for the breed


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> Incorrect. So long as the pedigree is a certified one your name doesn't need to be on it if you have acceptable proof of purchase, such as a transfer certificate etc. I registered all my imported cats with GCCF without first transferring them to my name with the original registry.


Not incorrect. I transferred a boy from TICA in January, the office confirmed the pedigree needs to be in the new owner's name.


----------



## Lolanme (Dec 30, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> You can't transfer him into GCCF without a copy of the pedigree sent to them with the cat in your name. A friend of mine was waiting 3 months for the pedigree, she paid the rush fee and it was there within 3 days. You will be waiting a long time if you don't pay


Sorry but thats not correct, iv just spoken to the gccf and i dont actually have to transfer him in my name with the Tica if i dont want to i can just import him straight over. All i need is proof of purchase, his certificate of entirety, signed pedigree and the import form n payment of which i have everything. So as im not bothered about him being with the tica, that can come when it likes now, it just means that when it eventually shows up he will be duel registered. 
I did think too that i needed him to be in my name with the tica before i could transfer/import him over but its not necessary as long as you have the relevant paperwork as mentioned above.


----------



## Lolanme (Dec 30, 2019)

Tigermoon said:


> Incorrect. So long as the pedigree is a certified one your name doesn't need to be on it if you have acceptable proof of purchase, such as a transfer certificate etc. I registered all my imported cats with GCCF without first transferring them to my name with the original registry.
> 
> @Lolanme make sure you fill in the GCCF import for and get a COE done. If you haven't still got the TICA transfer of ownership form ask the breeder to do another for you. Ensure you have a TICA certified pedigree for your boy, of the appropriate number of generations (I think it's at least three), not just a breeders written pedigree.
> TICA can take ages sometimes, not helped by the problems they suffered last year. It's a massive organisation being run by a small bunch of people.


Yes thats correct, iv just spoken to them, they said that my signed contract is enough for proof of purchase.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Not incorrect. I transferred a boy from TICA in January, the office confirmed the pedigree needs to be in the new owner's name.


Well you were given a bum steer because that is definitely not right. I've imported several cats from other registries and never had my name on the certified pedigree of any of them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What breed is he?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ah the GCCF office strikes again, I've been told about the pedigree now 3 or 4 times! Good to know that's not the case


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

When I transferred a Bengal cat from Tica to the GCCF on the active register, I had to show proof of PK def and Bengal PRA normal results as well as the official green Tica pedigree (minimum 3 generations). I fortunately had a 5 generation pedigree as well as the all important fee.


----------

